# Custom Galleries - Slider Row Question



## davidmknoble (May 1, 2008)

I am using slider rows in some custom galleries and they appear to behave rather oddly in Lightroom.  I can see that they are all right justified by the amount of space on the left hand side.

Does anyone know why, when there is adequate space in a group of sliders on the left, that making the panel smaller hides the right hand side of the slider rather than shifting it to the left?

Is there a way to control the width of the slider, or is there a trick to forcing them to move??


----------



## Sean McCormack (May 1, 2008)

It's a bug.
Resize by dragging the panel and restarting Lightroom.


----------

